# rb about to die?



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

i keep finding the bigest of the 3 reb belly's i just got 3 days ago stuck in weird places. if i wouldnt of got him out he would of died. Wondering why he keeps hiding in weird places. like just a second ago he was laying down on bottom side ways with a plactic plant stem over him and i know for a fact he could of got out he seems weak plz help quick and if he does die and suggestions on trying to get another 1 from the pet store like what should i say to who ever i need to talk to at the pet store


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

try adding more places for him to hide and be away from the rest of the shoal he could just be getting stressed out from them picking on him of something of the sort!!Good Luck!!


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

yeah i think its do to stress becuz they do keep picking on him but i have so many hiding places in there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if you are really worried you should seperate him to enable him to get his strenght back, also rearanging the tank will reduce aggression on a short term basis.
lowering the temp also reduces aggression.

and you can use plants for cover so buy some cabomba or something









also watch it eat!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I also think it's stress, and when stressed, piranha's tend to play dead, to distract attention from the others... So that's normal (although unwanted) behaviour... I found one of my reds once completely buried under a piece of drift wood, so they don't seem to be very picky about hiding places...









The reason he's stressed is probably because he was introduced in the tank just very recently, so he's still acclimatizing, and getting used to his new environment (which probably is a pretty terrifying experience for a small fish). What you could try is keeping the lights off for a few days (maybe even covering the tank with towels or similar). Adding a few dither fish to play with might also be helpful.
Other than that, Innes pretty much covered all your other options


----------

